# Food Savering Corn on the Cob



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all- 
We are going to pick sweet corn tonight- I obviously wanna do something with is asap - so it isn't sitting- I am thinking since I have a foodsaver- I will shuck the corn - blanch it on the cob for 5 min then foodsaver it... then come winter-I can just cook it again for about 5 or 7 minutes...
anyone have experience doing this? thought?


----------



## Bethany89 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can my corn because my frozen never comes out well but some people, like my grandma, always freezes hers and it comes out wonderful. Definitely blanch it first. It's worth a shot! Corn is so cheap right now. I just canned it because its foolproof for me lol


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I do this every year. I cook for 10 minutes, let cool, decob, and freeze in 2 cup portions in ziploc freezer bags, making sure I squeeze all the air out. I don't own a foodsaver - yet.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am gonna do this:
http://www.pickyourown.org/freezingcornonthecob.htm


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I do I put my corn up in the foodsaver bags you can also cook the corn in the bags when you are ready to eat it


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

"....you can also cook the corn in the bags when you are ready to eat it..."


WOW! I never thought of that! :smack
Silly me! Thanks for the tip.


I blanch and cut from the cob with a corn cutter:
http://www.heirloom--seeds.com/Kitchen_Corn_Cutter.html

Twist the cobs thru - don't press down on the cob. It's a saw, not a knife but it works great if you twist them thru. 

Then it's into the foodsaver and vacuumseal!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Becka-
That is how I do it and it works perfect every time. It will not magically make so-so corn into great corn, but it will keep fantastic corn fantastically.

Osiris-
You and me both. Will definitely try cooking it in the bag next time.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

do you poke a hole in the bag when cooking in the bag? or just drop it in the water?
thanks for all the replies!
we got about 25 bags of 4 whole ears on the cob done- using the foodsaver
and we got 26 bags of 3 cup increments in ziplock freezer bags...


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

doing corn now, have done this for two years and it turns out great..
7 cups of corn, 2tbs of sugar, one half cup of water, 2 tbs, of i can not believ it is not butter,,,we found real butter went rancid on us
boil 2 min, cool, put in food saver bags vacuum and seal,,best corn we have had the whole family loves it..


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

aww gees for got to say freeze corn when packaged:hand:


----------

